
Winnie-the-Pooh (Book) - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winnie-the-Pooh_(book)
======
tzs
Hmmm...had anyone else had their Apple Books edition disappear?

For the first year after Apple launched iBooks, they threw in a very well done
free copy of Winnie-the-Pooh to show off iBooks' capabilities. I got my copy
the weekend the first iPad came out.

I haven't looked at iBooks (now Apple Books) in a long time, but this post
prompted my to go take a look--and no Pooh. Everything else I remember being
in my library, whether paid for or a free promo from Apple, is there, except
Pooh.

It's still in the store, but there is no record of it in purchase history so
I'd have to pay to download it again.

------
jahlove
is there a reason you're sharing this wikipedia page as opposed to any of the
others?

~~~
tosh
> Publication date: 14 October 1926

> In 2001, Disney bought all rights to the character from The Royal Literary
> Fund, whom the estate of Milne had sold the rights to. The $350M purchase
> gave Disney full rights to the franchise until copyright expires in 2026.

------
sgammon
Ctrl+F "China" Ctrl+F "Xi" _Sad face_

